# Munin ins ISPConfig 3 einbinden



## SpY (23. Okt. 2013)

Hi,

ich habe munin nach dieser Anleitung installiert:

HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Serverüberwachung mit munin und monit unter Debian Squeeze (nutze zwar wheezy aber passt ja soweit)

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage wie ich das ganze unter ISPConfig einbinden kann. Auf allen auf dem Server hinterlegten Domains bekommt ich jetzt die Munin Anzeige (domain.tld/munin) das finde ich sehr suboptimal, da die Serverstats niemanden etwas angehen. Ich kann zwar einen Passortschutz davor setzen aber irgendwie ist das doch nicht im sinne de Erfinders oder?

Ideal wäre es, wenn Munin nur im Interface angezeigt wird und sonst nirgends. Leider konnte ich keine Anleitung finden wie man das realisieren kann. Derzeit gibt ISPConfig folgendes aus: 
*ERROR*

Keine Munin-URL definiert.

Könnte mir da bitte jemand behilflich sein?


----------



## nowayback (23. Okt. 2013)

Hi

1. apache (oder nginx) vhostdatei von munin editieren und da die gewünschte domain angeben
2. mittels htaccess den munin zugriff schützen (siehe Punkt 3 des von dir benutzten tutorials)
3. http(s)://muninuser:muninpasswort@www.deinedomain.de/munin in ispconfig angeben

fertig

Grüße
nwb


----------



## SpY (24. Okt. 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort, ich muss zugeben, ich habe übersehen das man in ISPConfig eine URL hinterlegen kann.

Funkioniert soweit prima (ausser im FireFox 24 OSX Version)


----------

